# Best selection of freshwater plants on the west coast?



## SicoTheOne (7 mo ago)

Looking to setup a planted shrimp tank with anubias nana petite, Ludwigia super red, and bucephelandra kedagang. What are your go to stores with the best selection of plants on the coast? Preferably in Langley, Surrey, or in between. Thanks!


----------



## crushford76 (11 mo ago)

Rogers aquatics hands down. Not many would compare. But, timing matters. 

If you want stuff on the more uncommon I know a hobbyist in Vancouver that have some amazing plants.


----------

